# Deer shot placement game



## RiverRob

http://www.bowsite.com/BOWSITE/FEATURES ... RGEOMETRY/

just read & click next until you begin.


----------



## HonkerExpress

First score was 62
Second Score was 82
Third Score was 97

Thats alot tougher then it seems, lol.


----------



## huntingdude16

The first one I got like 20 something cuz i couldnt find the shot for that severe quartering away deer! Second one was 80 something, and I aced the last one.


----------



## neb_bo

i got an 82 the first time, but it took me three tries to get a 99.


----------



## bowtechin

This game is great. I think I've played it last year for about 2 weeks straight until bow season.

Bo, we've got to head up to the techno hunt and shoot for real. Same concept, except you shoot blunt tips with your bow at a movie screen. Went last week and had a blast.


----------



## bish

Got a 20 first time... a 98 the second time and a 94 the third time.


----------



## carp_killer

93 :beer:


----------



## weasle414

80
94
97

I liked it!


----------



## bmxfire37

wow -33
87
95

the -33 was on the run i just couldent find the shot! i knew i hjad to be out front..but i dunno my fault


----------



## tim.sirek

74 first time through. The head on shot from the treestand gave me the most trouble, then the bedded buck. I was trying to go a little farther back on him. The runner took three shots.

98 second time through.

Fun time!


----------



## USSapper

You guys did much better than me


----------



## barebackjack

I did horrible the first time, you really have to be pinpoint accurate. Theres a few I thought were a little off though.

I did get the running buck the first time, everyone gets lucky.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter

74
91
97

not bad considering I don't hunt deer. just hogs


----------



## stickemdeep

its says you cant score a 100 but i got just that on my fifth try.


----------



## huntingdude16

They probably meant on your first try.


----------



## USSapper

-105 (running shot and frustration)

86

96

99

100


----------



## bmxfire37

i dont feel so bad with a -33 now lol


----------



## weasle414

Does anyone else hate the one with the big dark buck in the snow? I think that shot is way into the shoulder and not where I'd be shooting. And the buck laying down seems like they chose to shoot it in a place where there's not a whole lot of room for error.


----------



## barebackjack

If your shooting a bedded animal there isnt much room for error even in real life. Tough shot.


----------



## dogdonthunt

wow really messed up the first time...
-137
87
97
seems practice makes perfict..... the running shot is what cost me the most.. i just started clickin away


----------



## big_al_09

i sucked... it was horrible...


----------



## dakotashooter2

80 the first time through. I didn't agree with a couple of the shots that looked like you would have to shoot through the heaviest part of the shoulder.


----------



## luthpontoo

82 first time


----------



## bud69652

22
82
90
Gave up


----------

